
Ask HN: How to land a job in functional programing - xupybd
I&#x27;m very keen to get some time under my belt as a professional programmer in a functional language. I&#x27;ve not seen a job advertised locally that uses a functional language. Any tips on how to find &#x2F; land one?
======
ggm
Tempting to say "be lucky" but more kindly, be in a community. Be discussive,
make contributions that get reference, add to the repositories, attend
meetups.

I was a manager many years ago (not now) and a remarkably good candidate came
up for a role who had worked in lisp on traffic control problems. I wish we'd
appointed, her mindset and approach would have been beneficial. What I am
trying to say here is that even a job NOT in Haskell may benefit from what FP
had to give. Strong typing and lazy evaluation inform approaches to problem
solving.

Yes, banking and finance. Please don't just go into crypto coins

~~~
mr_o47
Just curious how FP is used within finance and banking

~~~
ggm
(This is what I have been told. I don't work in fintech)

The old inner-core of most finance companies is a small body of code for the
ledger system, which has to meet finance regulator approval. A lot of banks
have greybeards who coded this in COBOL, hanging on by a thread. The newer
banks have to meet the same level of QA assurance on the code to get
certified.

Strongly typed languages with some assurances over data states can be
beneficial for arguing about correctness and compliance. So re-implementing,
or new banking, looks into it.

Quant statements about investment make finance people ask "show me how you can
be so certain about this" because the inferential chains to justify investment
make them nervous. FP means a lower bar to saying "I believe this" when you
try to make them believe it: its demonstrably tighter code.

The obvious google search leads to: * [https://www.risk.net/risk-
management/6395366/functional-prog...](https://www.risk.net/risk-
management/6395366/functional-programming-reaches-for-stardom-in-finance)

~~~
mr_o47
I see thanks for replying

------
muzani
What about a popular language with functional support like JS, and Kotlin? You
could start writing functional code and get some of the benefits.

